# Looking for anyone to RP with my Aeromorph herm or my lopunny Herm with specific fetishes ((nsfw))



## Tristan Helms (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking for anyone who wants to do these fetishes: Urethral penitration slime, balls growth, corruption, non-con, non-con into con, and bad endings. All other fetishes can be discussed :3 thank you!


----------



## Chiki (Apr 3, 2017)

Tristan Helms said:


> Looking for anyone who wants to do these fetishes: Urethral penitration slime, balls growth, corruption, non-con, non-con into con, and bad endings. All other fetishes can be discussed :3 thank you!


Interested


----------



## Tristan Helms (Apr 3, 2017)

Chiki said:


> Interested


Awesome! Do you have a discord so we can chat quicker? Send me a PM whenever your ready.


----------



## Chiki (Apr 3, 2017)

Tristan Helms said:


> Awesome! Do you have a discord so we can chat quicker? Send me a PM whenever your ready.


I dont


----------



## Tristan Helms (Apr 4, 2017)

Chiki said:


> I dont


Ok, do you have any means of a Private chat like Skype or anything like that.


----------



## Chiki (Apr 4, 2017)

Tristan Helms said:


> Ok, do you have any means of a Private chat like Skype or anything like that.


A skype


----------



## anthony the kistune (Apr 24, 2017)

is there a chance this is still open?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

You have ref for the aeromorph?


----------



## Skrimps (Aug 10, 2018)

Theres a discord server you migjt be interested in Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Tristan Helms (Aug 14, 2018)

wowser. i forgot about this. if anyone is still interested im game


----------

